# Gantt Lake Crappie 12-17



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Buddy invited me to fish Gantt Lake for the first time yesterday. We took his boat and made it to the ramp by daylight. 

We trolled jigs in the river and lake and did well. Fished until around 12:30. Caught my first white crappie, and then my personal best white crappie at 2lbs (1.96 for you weight nazis). We caught white and black crappie, a channel cat, white bass, and a largemouth. 

Gantt is a really pretty lake. It'd be hard to fish when it's warm because every house there has a ski boat and pontoon. Seems to be party central.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Big ole slab.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Uhhhhhh you need to go back south and leave my whites alone! Nice catch. Got an aunt and uncle that have a place in gantt. They say it's not bad in the summer but they are comparing it to lake Martin which is aweful


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah it gets busy on weekends!!! Sorta like Lake Jackson in Florala!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one !


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh, think we kept a little over 20. Threw back anything under 10 inches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Gantt is a nice lake. Fished it a few times but not in the summer. I need to get back up there sometime soon. Haven't been this cool season.


----------

